# 522 Counters Feature: How to get new Data? (Temperature)



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get new data from the Counter feature from the 522 without having to wait for a software update? I cannot find out how to perform a new diagnostics test (found in Menu > System Setup > Diagnostics). All of the data from my test appears to be from May 12 when the system upgraded to L2.37.

The reason I care about this is because my HDD temperatures are too high: HDD High Temp 122, Low Temp 107 and Average Temp 113. I recently moved my 522 to allow for more ventilation under and around the unit, plus I added some extra ventilation slits to the cabinet in which it sits. I am eager to see if the temperatures have lowered, but it appears that I will have to wait until after the next software download to find out.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> The reason I care about this is because my HDD temperatures are too high: HDD High Temp 122, Low Temp 107 and Average Temp 113. I recently moved my 522 to allow for more ventilation under and around the unit, plus I added some extra ventilation slits to the cabinet in which it sits. I am eager to see if the temperatures have lowered, but it appears that I will have to wait until after the next software download to find out.


 Ya my 522 gets pretty hot too and it is not in an enclosed cabinet. I put a coolpad under my 522. Works great, the unit I bought was like $20 and it runs off AC. Some only run off a USB port so you have to be aware of that before you buy.

Here are some examples of what I am talking about.

http://royalbusiness.com/product_info.php/products_id/155286/scs/1

http://www.provantage.com/buy-7TGUA05E-targus-notebook-accessories-tornado-chill-pad-shopping.htm

http://www.sundialmicro.com/cooler_master_notebook_cooler_pncu51_1731_135.html

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=NK-290-SR&sourceid=qIrKQpM-eALbAmWi1wGe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5196849723&category=31534


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Jason for the tip and the links. I'll be sure to look into this.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Thanks Jason for the tip and the links. I'll be sure to look into this.


No problem.

If your serious about doing this let me recommend watching the noise output rating, most are listed on the spec sheet. Most of these units have twin fans, and I am sure if you go nuts with super duper high CFM fans your going to annoy yourself with the whine of the fans.

I am very pleased with the unit I bought. If your paying real close attention you can hear a faint whisper of the fans. However the cooling fan and color wheel on my display are actually a bit more noticeable. Probably wouldn't notice it if the receiver was in the cabinet.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> No problem.
> 
> If your serious about doing this let me recommend watching the noise output rating, most are listed on the spec sheet. Most of these units have twin fans, and I am sure if you go nuts with super duper high CFM fans your going to annoy yourself with the whine of the fans.
> 
> I am very pleased with the unit I bought. If your paying real close attention you can hear a faint whisper of the fans. However the cooling fan and color wheel on my display are actually a bit more noticeable. Probably wouldn't notice it if the receiver was in the cabinet.


Good points. Before I go that route, I am going to wait until the next Diagnostics update so I can check the temperature readings from the Counters. I believe the steps I have already taken to increase the ventilation will lower the temperature, but how much I don't know. However, the unit doesn't feel as warm to the touch as it did previously.

Any idea what Dish recommends that the temperature readings should be or the recommended temperature for a similar hard drive?


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

it does not seem those temps are that high alittle high maybe but not that high.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

ally68 said:


> it does not seem those temps are that high alittle high maybe but not that high.


Thanks. I'm still waiting for the next Counters update. I thought it would have been updated recently when I went from L2.37 to L2.38, but no such luck; it still shows last connect as 05-12-05.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

mine is like 107 average 117 high seems to me if your house is say 75 if you were in that box with the power off it would be at least 10-20 deg warmer even with a little heat from hdd seems it would be hard to keep below 100 with out removing it from box.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Buckeye, I can see the 3 temp readouts in the diag counters and I am not at 2.38 yet. When in that screen use page up/dn to scroll thru the list.

If I am not understanding what your trying to do just ignore me as I am having one of those days.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Buckeye, I can see the 3 temp readouts in the diag counters and I am not at 2.38 yet. When in that screen use page up/dn to scroll thru the list.
> 
> If I am not understanding what your trying to do just ignore me as I am having one of those days.


That's quite okay, I think I had one of those days before. 

Actually, I can see the 3 temp readouts in the diag counters screen. However, those readouts haven't changed since May 12, the last time it was connected according to the same screen.

Whatever that type of connection that is, it's apparently not a software update connection, nor is it Program Guide update, as I have checked after those as well. I also keep both TV1 and TV2 tuners turned off (standby) before going to bed and my system updates are set for 3 a.m.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Last connection refers yo the last time the receiver dialed up the home computer using its internal modem. It is programmed to do this after you order a PPV with your remote or randomly in the case of some receivers. Sometimes an instruction is sent to dialup and confirm a software update at the prompting of engineering.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Last connection refers yo the last time the receiver dialed up the home computer using its internal modem. It is programmed to do this after you order a PPV with your remote or randomly in the case of some receivers. Sometimes an instruction is sent to dialup and confirm a software update at the prompting of engineering.


Very interesting and good to know. Thanks.

Just double checked Purchases from Menu to make sure the five-year-old handn't ordered something I didn't know about  ; however, my last and only PPV purchase was back in March, so I can probably rule that out for the reason for the last connection on May 12. Therefore, it either last connected after I received L2.37, which was released on May 10, or randomly as you stated.

It looks like I could be in for a long wait before the next connection. It's like watching paint dry; maybe I should get a life. :scratchin


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

hehe.

If there is a pending dialout you can force it by selecting dialout in the diag menu.

If there is no pending dialout it will tell you "No dialout pending", if it is close to or missed it's previous window it will connect and tell you "Please wait, updating smartcard settings". A connect lasts about 20 seconds.

Hehe, more useless info to add to the drying paint huh? hehe


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 522 dials out once a month so the next time it connects should be June 12. Also once the temp stabilizes it wont "change" because there hasn't been any change from whats displayed.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> The 522 dials out once a month so the next time it connects should be June 12. Also once the temp stabilizes it wont "change" because there hasn't been any change from whats displayed.


Thank you, very good information. But can you clarify exactly what temperature or range indicates stability for the 522?


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

One other thing the 522 does not dial out once a month it is random or when your order pay per view.

Also remember the three temps you see are high and low and average so it may not change if temp is the same or close to the same. You can test by maybe running a fan on it for a while and see if the low changes.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

ally68 said:


> One other thing the 522 does not dial out once a month it is random or when your order pay per view.
> 
> Also remember the three temps you see are high and low and average so it may not change if temp is the same or close to the same. You can test by maybe running a fan on it for a while and see if the low changes.


You say it doesn't dial out regularly once a month. However, another says it does. Who is right?

Also, even though the temperature may not change, I would expect the date of the last connection to change, correct?

Good discussion, by the way. Thanks.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Mine has not connected for 3 months when I called they said they will connect randomly unless you use the ppv alot.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 522 checks for dial tone daily, it only dials out once a month to verify to E* that you do have it connected to a phone line. (yes it will also dial out if you order a PPV) I have checked mine they only dial out on the aniversary date of the date they were activated. All phone calls are logged on my line so i have confirmed this info.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Either way mine does not connect once a month others may mine does not so your last connect date may never change chris but my low temp changed today by one degree so it must update those numbers more regularly.

But any how I dont know how often it updates the temp which is what this thread was really about.


----------

